
More deaths, no benefit from malaria drug in VA virus study - vonmoltke
https://apnews.com/a5077c7227b8eb8b0dc23423c0bbe2b2
======
epistasis
Shame this didn't make it to the front page after all the other, less accurate
results garnered tons of uninformed discussion and speculation.

Truly sad to see that it doesn't work, at least in this fashion, but hopefully
it means we can focus on more promising therapies.

